# Paph Collection 8/20



## Ernesto (Aug 11, 2020)

Just wanted to share my grow space and orchid collection.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 12, 2020)

Lovely... very nice and orderly! What's 'the big one' in the back in the upper growth area?
Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 12, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Lovely... very nice and orderly! What's 'the big one' in the back in the upper growth area?
> Kind regards, Jens



Thanks! It’s a division of Paph. Temptation ‘Penns Creek’ AM/AOS. My biggest plant so far.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 12, 2020)

Just found a flower photo of it on Woodstream Orchids' site...understandable if that Temptation was difficult to resist! Looking forward to see your division in bloom!


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 12, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Just found a flower photo of it on Woodstream Orchids' site...understandable if that Temptation was difficult to resist! Looking forward to see your division in bloom!



I picked it up from Bill in person! I’m super fortunate that he lives about 1.5 hours away from my workplace. It was a fun after work excursion  I can’t wait to see it bloom.


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2020)

Very awesome.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2020)

Looking well grown. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 13, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> I’m super fortunate that [Bill] lives about 1.5 hours away from my workplace.



Fortunate... or dangerously challenged? Depends on the perspective!!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 13, 2020)

You have a great set-up!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 13, 2020)

Your flowering plant I assume is Roth x something (delenatii....or...)? Just curious and definately not a good spotter, when it comes to the dark realm of hybrids!


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 13, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Your flowering plant I assume is Roth x something (delenatii....or...)? Just curious and definately not a good spotter, when it comes to the dark realm of hybrids!



Roth x thaianum— one of them is my profile picture currently.  in the back is another Roth x brachy hybrid.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 14, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> Roth x thaianum


Now that's an interesting cross...a little bit like pairing a Grand Danois with a Chihuahua! *GG*


----------



## scottbjd (Aug 14, 2020)

Are those flasks in the tank?


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 15, 2020)

scottbjd said:


> Are those flasks in the tank?



They are! I’ve got thaianum, leucochilum, niveum, rothschildianum, and philippinense flasks going right now (from Sam Tsui) and a complex white paph flask (acquired today! From a fellow hobbyist).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 15, 2020)

What light are you using?


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 15, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> What light are you using?



The top shelf has Sansi 70W LED grow lights. The bottom is a mix of Barrina 6500K LED garage lights (I had some extras from my fish setup) + Barrina 4000K LED grow lights.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 15, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> The top shelf has Sansi 70W LED grow lights. The bottom is a mix of Barrina 6500K LED garage lights (I had some extras from my fish setup) + Barrina 4000K LED grow lights.


Just got Twinstar for fish tank. What aquarium plants are you growing with Barrina?


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 16, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Just got Twinstar for fish tank. What aquarium plants are you growing with Barrina?



Nothing fancy, just guppy grass, java moss, frogbit...and duckweed


----------

